# CMC PT35 CB Keeps Tripping



## Cameron (Jul 18, 2016)

Hey Guys,
looking for some help with my CMC trim and tilt unit. I just replaced the wiring harness for it and have been using it for a couple weeks. Now all of a sudden the 40 amp circuit breaker (grey box with two posts) keeps tripping every time I try to raise the unit up or down. If i leave it alone for a little while it will work for roughly 3-5 actuation's and then start tripping repeatedly again. Not sure if this could be a faulty CB from the factory, a problem with the electric motor shorting or maybe I need to up it to 50 amps? Thanks!

-Cameron


----------



## Cameron (Jul 18, 2016)

To add to this the only thing that was not replaced wiring wise was the connection to the main wires leading to the actuator and it was a little corroded. not sure if that could cause an over current?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd replace the wire coming out of the top, they have a tendency to draw moisture in and corrode inside.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Make sure the jack plate is greased well and nothing is binding up.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Make sure the jack plate is greased well and nothing is binding up.


this ^^ binding


----------



## Cameron (Jul 18, 2016)

I bypassed the harness and hooked up the wire from the motor to the battery. Still nada. No grease zirks to grease but I loosened the bolts that the plate swivels on. I guess that narrows it down to the electric motor hydraulic pump in the actuator or the main wires leading to the motor. Hopefully its the wires since it will be hard pulling the trigger on an actuator on a college budget! I plan on pulling the electric motor tomorrow to see if I can see if something is out of the ordinary. Let me know if you guys might have some tips. Ive pulled taken apart motors before but obviously lack a good experience in diagnostics.


----------



## Cameron (Jul 18, 2016)

Had to pull the actuator off to get to the motor which was a task in itself. Motor seems to be fried. Though there was a small pool of hydraulic fluid where the motor seats in the actuator. Anyone have anyone know whether it should be there or not?


----------

